#  Erste Hilfe >   Enthaarungscreme/Streifen >

## M95help

Guten Tag, 
Ich habe keine passende Kategorie gefunden, versuche es aber trotzdem. 
Ich habe letztens eine Enthaarungscreme ,,Sensitive,, im Intimbereich und den Pobacken benutzt.
Dies taht ich seit Jahren das erste mal. Damals hatte ich keine Probleme. 
Nun habe ich  blutrote Punkte endeckt, aber nur hinten , nicht im Genitalbereich.
 Diese machen mir keine Sorge, da ich sie
als eine mögliche Folge ansehe. 
Jedoch sind auf beiden Backen, rote Streifen, beide im selben Verlauf und an gleicher Stelle. 
Merkwürdig ist, das diese Streifen wie zugeheilte Wunden aussehen, spich wie nach einem Kratzer,
wo die heilende Haut bräunlich oder rot ist, aber halt glatt. 
Der Bereich ist so deckend, das ich die creme fast schon wieder ausschließe, da dort garkeine Creme war. 
Man könnte meinen ich saß auf einem draht Stuhl, der abdrücke hinterlassen hat, nur das diese nicht weggehen, über Tage.  
wärend der Anwendung und danach, gab es weder brennen, noch jucken , noch schmerzen.
Die waren einfach da. 
Ich bin sehr schlank, habe kaum Fett am Hintern.  
Weiß jemand was das sein könnte? Ob das weg geht? und was dagegen hilft.? 
Freundliche Grüße.

----------


## margitsteiner

Hallo,
ich hatte das selbe Problem, nur eine genaue Diagnose kann ich dir nicht geben, da jeder anders ist. Ich bin damals direkt zum Hautarzt gefahren und habe eine passende Creme bekommen. Nach ca. 2 Monaten waren die roten Pigmente weg. Wie gesagt geh lieber zum Hautarzt und hole dir die Diagnose von einem Spezialisten  :Smiley:

----------


## wind_und_wetter

Das halte ich in so einem Fall auch für sinnvoll, also zum Arzt zu gehen. Enthaarungscreme ist halt wirklich pure Chemie. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die damit gut klarkommen. Ich persönlich hatte damit aber auch so meine Schwierigkeiten. Zu Hautproblemen ist es bei mir nicht gekommen, aber die Haare haben sich bei mir nicht in der angegebenen Einwirkzeit gelöst. Ich habe den Versuch abgebrochen. Möglicherweise lassen aber einige Leute auch die Creme länger als vom Hersteller empfohlen einwirken und das führt verstärkt zu Hautproblemen? Aber auch wenn es am Po unangenehm ist, ich würde dennoch auch in so einem Fall einen Profi draufblicken lassen.

----------

